# the new "New Thread" "Reply" "Quote" buttons



## MerakSpielman (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey, they're cool and all, but they have weird white pixels all the way around that make them look pasted-in. If the default background color were white this wouldn't be noticeable.

Just pointing it out.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey, they look pretty spiffy if I change to PHB style.


----------



## Nifft (Mar 20, 2004)

Ack! Now they have black borders! Icky!

Please, give an option to NOT use the new "thread viewed" colored envelope (far left-most icon). The old ones had a nice black dot on them to indicate places where I've posted, and it made my life easier to be able to quickly see where I'd been.

It's annoying to have to look at every icon carefully to see what's been responded to and what hasn't.

Icons which are equally distinct -- not just a white-on-pastel arrow -- would be equally welcome, if for some reason everyone else hates the old, little, harmless envelopes.

thanks, -- N


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 20, 2004)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Please, give an option to NOT use the new "thread viewed" colored envelope (far left-most icon).




The new ones look... stretched, or something, as well.  Not pretty like the old ones 

-Hyp.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok, what the heck is everyone talking about - I hit refresh and don't see any white outlines.

For the record, Electric Blue uses a different set of icons than Default and I'm working on a more artsy set for PHB now that vbulletin 3.0.0 gold is out and the graphic developer's kit has been released


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2004)

I like the style of them but they do need some cleaning up for the default boards.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't like these buttons.  Egh.  Bright blue does not mix with the caramel brown and dark greys of the rest of the board.


----------



## Nifft (Mar 21, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, what the heck is everyone talking about - I hit refresh and don't see any white outlines.
> 
> For the record, Electric Blue uses a different set of icons than Default and I'm working on a more artsy set for PHB now that vbulletin 3.0.0 gold is out and the graphic developer's kit has been released




I think that the PHB buttons have leaked over to Default. While PHB looks pretty clean, those buttons look bad in Default, and (personal complaint) some aren't distinct enough from each other.

I'm using Electric Blue now, since it's still got the old graphics, but before this, I tried Default and PHB.

 -- N


----------



## Nifft (Mar 21, 2004)

These are some of the new icons that I'm complaining about. The pink one has a white border, while the off-white one has a black border, so they look bad in both Default and PHB modes. I think that if both had a white border, they'd look okay in PHB, but that non-square icons should not be shared between modes with such different backgrounds.






This guy has a black border, which looks okay in Default, but crappy in PHB. Again I say: keep the icon pools separate!

 -- N


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 21, 2004)

So . . . can you please get rid of these atrocious blue icons?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2004)

:groan:

There are 238 different icons in 3 folders for each style.  Currently PHB and Default share an icon set.  Electric Blue has the vbulletin default set (which has a blue tint).  So, doing a new set for any one style, while possible, is a hell of a lot of work - and not something I'm inclined to do at the drop of a hat.

When I get a chance I'll look into it but guys, 238 images represents a lot of time.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> There are 238 different icons in 3 folders for each style.  Currently PHB and Default share an icon set.  Electric Blue has the vbulletin default set (which has a blue tint).  So, doing a new set for any one style, while possible, is a hell of a lot of work - and not something I'm inclined to do at the drop of a hat.




... but...

... what about the _old_ default buttons?  Was there something wrong with them?

-Hyp.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> ... but...
> 
> ... what about the _old_ default buttons?  Was there something wrong with them?
> 
> -Hyp.




They are the ones you see in Electric Blue.  The PHB and Default styles are simply greyscales of those.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, what the heck is everyone talking about - I hit refresh and don't see any white outlines.




For the record, I've never seen any white outlines or pixels either.  The pink icon Nifft put up as an example definitely does not have any white border.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> They are the ones you see in Electric Blue.  The PHB and Default styles are simply greyscales of those.




Actually, given that I'm using the default style with the black background, it's not the buttons that are bothering me.

It's the envelopes.

Why the new envelopes?

-Hyp.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Actually, given that I'm using the default style with the black background, it's not the buttons that are bothering me.
> 
> It's the envelopes.
> 
> ...




Ask the folks at vbulletin why cause I dunno.  They came with the program.  I didn't do them. I will find a replacement for them if you guys hate them enough (and seems like you do).


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 22, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> For the record, I've never seen any white outlines or pixels either.  The pink icon Nifft put up as an example definitely does not have any white border.




It's got definite white fringing here, on the left and underside.

Are you seeing the new big red/pink envelope with the little white arrow, or the old small red envelope with the black dot?  When Nifft first posted his message, I saw the old black dot envelope (which was fine, and has been for an awfully long time), but since refreshing the cache, I see the new ugly one with the white fringe.






-Hyp.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 22, 2004)

Honestly, ENW-crew, what are you doing? You are slowly turning the boards into "Gator", I haven't seen this much clutter and unnecessary images, colors etc. since 199[6-7] when every new homepage had javaapplets and animated GIFs. This is horrible, ENW (with ENW I mean the forum) has become the ugliest webpage I have seen in a while, and frankly I don't like it because it used to be quite clean (the vBulletin 2.x-layout). You know what? I think everyone agrees more or less but doesn't have the heart to tell you.
Ever single one of all the active users here has put up with lots of things that would kill a typical forum within a month, such as the excessive downtime, don't make this worse by experimenting with the design in public! Please understand that a forum with even over a few thousand users is like a 5-million-pound oil tanker, you cannot just change things around from one day to another without disturbing the peace.
Why don't you listen to the users for instance? There are a dozen threads that says "please fix the message preview when hovering the table cell". There are no single thread that says "please change the post reply button to something that's not meant for this background color". This is not a playground for theme design for the love of god!
My suggestion: There exists a perfectly functional vBulletin 2.x-style theme for vB 3, it is even in the default install but you have removed it from the list of user selectable themes for some reason. Make it the default theme, and change it so it looks exactly like the forum was 5 months ago. Then please don't touch it afterwards. 
You guys are so good at running this place (in a non-technical sense) such as posting interesting content in the news and keeping the atmosphere friendly, why don't you put your effort there instead of letting the technical things (such as design etc) you know little about (sorry) get in the way?

We are, in fact, here for the people and atmosphere, right?

Now, you can either write a humorous reply, a defensive reply or a thank-you-for-the-criticism-reply. Please don't write anything, just read this post again. Thanks.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 22, 2004)

Whoa. What the Frank?

I've got an ENWorld Forum full of butt-ugly icons with bad, bad white fringes all over them. Whatever you're doing, stop doing it.

This just happened today, and I came over to meta to see what the scoop is, and obviously I'm not the only one, so something must be happening. Please do NOT mess with the icons. They're just fine. Like Psionicist said, if you must fiddle, PLEASE fiddle with things that actually need changing, like the message preview hover.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, I just got the things to appear and ugh... Who did it??

(Hmm, other than myself only one other person has the permission necessary I know of... )

Here's hoping Russ don't kill me, but those suckers need switching back BAD.


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes, not to be rude, but just, like, change it back.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, I have restored the original images for the Default and PHB themes.  I did NOT have anything to do with the "new set" that we briefly had.

To get rid of the butt ugly icons that were uploaded hit refresh on your browser.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, I have restored the original images for the Default and PHB themes.




Now that's more like it 

-Hyp.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Here's hoping Russ don't kill me, but those suckers need switching back BAD.



If Russ kills you for this humane gesture, MM, rest assured we will seek vengeance.

And thank you.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 22, 2004)

Y'know, Psionicist, you can be downright rude sometimes.  I'm coming very close to putting you on my ignore list.  There are ways to say things, some of which are actually polite; you don't seem too concerned about adopting those ways, though.

Now, you can either write a humorous reply, a defensive reply or a thank-you-for-the-criticism-reply. Please don't write anything, just change your attitude. Thanks.


----------



## Grazzt (Mar 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Now that's more like it
> 
> -Hyp.




Agreed. It was looking "harsh" there for the last few days.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 22, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, I just got the things to appear and ugh... Who did it??
> 
> (Hmm, other than myself only one other person has the permission necessary I know of... )
> 
> Here's hoping Russ don't kill me, but those suckers need switching back BAD.



Thanks!


----------



## Umbran (Mar 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Are you seeing the new big red/pink envelope with the little white arrow, or the old small red envelope with the black dot?




Hm. I was (and still am) seeing the old ones.  

Used to be that it was seeing an Old One would cause you to lose sanity.  But looks like the New Ones have usurped that power


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 23, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Hm. I was (and still am) seeing the old ones.
> 
> Used to be that it was seeing an Old One would cause you to lose sanity.  But looks like the New Ones have usurped that power




Hit refresh to load the latest icon set.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 23, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Hit refresh to load the latest icon set.




Forced a refresh, and unless the ones running as of 10:30 Monday night are the same as the old ones, it didn't change anything.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Mar 23, 2004)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Forced a refresh, and unless the ones running as of 10:30 Monday night are the same as the old ones, it didn't change anything.




That's right.  The new ones are the old ones.

You had the old ones.  For a while, those of us who had refreshed were seeing the old new ones, which I pasted a snapshot of above.  Now they've been replaced with the new new ones, which are of course the old ones.  When you refreshed, you got the new new ones, but since you already had the old ones (and since the new new ones _are_ the old ones), you didn't see a difference.

Just be thankful you didn't have to put up with the old new ones.  They were ugly.

-Hyp.


----------



## Nifft (Mar 23, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, I have restored the original images for the Default and PHB themes.  I did NOT have anything to do with the "new set" that we briefly had.




Yay! You da man! 

The "new set" icons would look nice with PHB-style, as long as the black border went away.

Thanks again, -- N


----------



## Gez (Mar 23, 2004)

I didn't find them really ugly. But they were a bit bigger, and their transparency was flawed. Although arguably a bit bland, the default vB icons are more clean and a sober; and I prefer them over these temporary ones we got.


----------

